# Pregnant dog and raw food - a good idea???



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Wasn't sure whether to tag this on the raw feeding thread?? Or put in breeding section??

Well, I've a cavalier who may be 3 weeks pregnant. She's never had the greatest interest in food but she maintains her weight nicely, but doesn't gain much pleasure from food (liver the exception) The last 4 days she hasn't eaten much....

I've read lots and lots about the breed and one of the most successful show breeders recommends raw steak (book is about 15 years old now) So, last night I offered her a couple of pieces of raw stewing steak and she loved it!!!!!!!!!!!! She went mad for it walking round the kitchen on her back legs smelling for more, tapping the bin for the empty packet. I was so moved I felt almost tearful, this is a first, she's been offered cooked chicken breast and cooked steak in the past but she can take it or leave it, but raw she went bananas for the raw steak, it's not like her to be so interested in food, big moment for both of us.

Problem.... 
Is it a good idea to feed pregnant bitches raw meat? Does it need to be frozen first?
By giving raw steak am I upsetting the calcium phosphorous balance?
I feel converting to a complete raw diet would take LOTS of research so would it be ok to feed kibble and raw meat, or would this be upsetting mineral/vitamin balance?

Thoughts, advice most apreciated, I feel stresses over this and my head feels like it's going to explode :scared::


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

many pregnant bitches are on a raw diet, how ever i've never had a bitch let alone a pregnant one so i cannot help

my main concern in your situation woul be ensureing that the dog eats,


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I had the same problem with Tula 
At around 3-4 weeks into her pregnancy she went off food all together, I tried her with raw meats and she loved it for a few days then she didnt want to know, so i changed over to puppy food again she loved it for a few days then didnt want to know  so i ended up giving her wet puppy meat mixed with dry puppy food and she loved it 

Cavs are fussy eaters at the best of times (nothing is good enough for them)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

As a rule raw feeding pregnant dogs is a great idea. But the problem you may face is that it can sometimes take a while for them to take to it, and in some cases they need a day or starving here and there. Which you will not ba able to do.

How much do you know about a raw diet? It is important to get things correct, and even more so in a pregnant dog.



Sophiekins said:


> Problem....
> Is it a good idea to feed pregnant bitches raw meat? Yes! - As long as you get it right.
> Does it need to be frozen first? Beef yes, the rest not really, but if at all worried freeze it.
> By giving raw steak am I upsetting the calcium phosphorous balance? Depends how much you give? Is it going to be a large part of the diet? I wouldn't suggest red meat alone. What about raw tripe? Chicken/turkey/rabbit/lamb mince?
> I feel converting to a complete raw diet would take LOTS of research so would it be ok to feed kibble and raw meat, or would this be upsetting mineral/vitamin balance? Many people feed 50/50 with no problems to report, I just wouldn't advise feeding them in the same meal..


I'd try coaxing her with raw tripe, I don't think many can resist that! The thing is changing a dog over to raw sometimes takes a while for their body to get used to it, I'm not sure it would be a good idea while pregnant. Perhaps a 50/50 diet would be best to start with?

I've never had a pregnant dog myself, I'm sure someone else will be along soon and can give you better advice.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You could find she'll love raw, there are lots of new raw feeders on here that have been surprised how quickly their fussy dogs have taken to it. 

You must get the balance right and include offal as well as meaty bones. Take a look at the sticky about raw feeding - it contains everything you'll need to know. Also may be a good idea to pm Katiefranke as she know tons about raw feeding.

My dog was on a raw diet when pregnant but then she's always been fed raw and her pups were weaned onto it at three weeks. The new owners were so impressed by how chunky and healthy they were that they are all still feeding raw, now 2 1/2 years later.


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

I've just got back from the vet (Lou needed her anal gland emptying) and asked his advice about raw - he said steer clear! His concern is bacteria, he defo was no fan of raw diets, and believes the immune system is put under strain with the extra bacteria. 

She has just turned her nose up at quiche, if this continues I will have no choice, better to eat something!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sophiekins said:


> I've just got back from the vet (Lou needed her anal gland emptying) and asked his advice about raw - he said steer clear! His concern is bacteria, he defo was no fan of raw diets, and believes the immune system is put under strain with the extra bacteria.
> 
> She has just turned her nose up at quiche, if this continues I will have no choice, better to eat something!


Typical reaction from most vets - am surprised he didn't tell you to feed Hill's!
The reason being - see link!
Is the food you're feeding your pet killing it? (and making your vet rich) | Mail Online

Vets are not nutrtionalists and know very little about raw feeding. They may be good at medicine but are usually completely in the dark regarding nutrition.

Here's another good link which may be of interest;
BARF Pet (Dogs & Cats) Food - Biologically Appropriate Raw Foods, Health Diet for Pets


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Sophiekins, whilst I have done a huge amount of research on nutrition and raw feeding, I havent had the experience of feeding pregnant bitches raw - however, I know a number of very experienced raw feeding breeders - I am going to send you a PM with some details so you can contact them as I very strongly feel that feeding raw would be great in this situation and going forwards, but think you might benefit from some help/advice from some experienced breeders.

Hope it helps


----------

